# Отчего летят голоса?



## yadmitrii (3 Дек 2009)

Я учусь в училище на АККО-Super.
Почему то у Акко часто расстраиваются голоса.
В училище есть еще 2 старых Юпитера, но они очень редко расстраиваются. Почему?
Притом первый юпитер-кусковой,и вроде голоса итальянские, А второй-цельнопланочный. Голоса -наши. И правая звучит лучше на первом инструменте, а левая на втором.


----------



## Nikitos (3 Дек 2009)

Привет! Хорошее у вас училище,такие баяны дорогие покупает... что касается голосов-насколько я осведомлен в этой области-юпитерские голоса,особенно в старые добрые времена(видимо из них как раз те два инструмента,о которых речь была) качеством явно отличались,что уж про итальянцев говорить.у АККО задумки то не плохие,им бы ещё качества добавить. так что в твоей ситуации нет ничего удивительного))


----------



## yadmitrii (4 Дек 2009)

Может метал какой то особый у Юпитера, но звук гораздо громче и ярче.


----------



## Nikitos (4 Дек 2009)

Ну насчет металла уж не знаю... А вот то что юпитер за километр слышно что это именно юпитер-это да=)) я на итальянце играю,его голоса меня очень даже устраивают


----------



## yadmitrii (4 Дек 2009)

У меня знакомые играют на Fantini. Один на баяне ,другой на аккордеоне.
Им кафедра выдает.
Они кусковые вроде. За два года по 1-2 голоса сломалось всего. 
Но левой не хватает немного мощи.
Аккордеон заметно лучше качеством баяна, хотя покупали вместе.
Либо итальянцы аккордеоны лучше делают, либо это в производстве что то.


----------



## MARAT (4 Дек 2009)

Итальянские куски естественно строй держат лучше. Куски сами по себе менее подвержены этому недугу. Плюс куски имеют другую вытерку голосов. В основном строй не держат недоклепанные голоса. А это уже нарушение в технологическом процессе.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (5 Дек 2009)

Marat, недоклёпанные голоса не звучат вообще! У кировчан (в том числе у Пяткина) есть такая фишка--голоса на планке сидят не очень жёстко, однако и строй держат и звучат. На держание строя влияет не только это. Несколько причин: качество стали, жёсткость голоса, залоговая лайка, качество приклейки лайки, крепление планок к резонатору, крепление резонаторов к деке (например, на Юпитере на прямой деке резонатор ряда a,c,es,fis в нижнем диапазоне очень подвержен тому как его установить--буквально чуть по другому при настройке движение при установке--сильно изменяется. У туляков эта беда с резонатором 2 ряда в среднем диапазоне) Далее влажность и температура. У итальянских кусков зазор очень светлый--им по барабану изменение температуры, следовательно проёма. У хорошего аккорда голос очень "тёмный" и очень зависит от температуры. Влажность влияет на корпус, резонатор, лайку (ещё раз повторюсь--небольшое изменение любого из них сильно влияет на строй). Хотя как сказал Маврин, когда мы его об этих проблемах спросили: я ничего не понимаю в баянах. У кого-бы ещё спросить? :biggrin:


----------



## MARAT (5 Дек 2009)

*vit74*,
Согласен с Вами. Очень не устойчивая в этом плане система у баянов)).


----------



## Nikitos (6 Дек 2009)

YADMITRII,
аккордеоны итальянцы делают действительно лучше.Почему-сказать сложно.Единственный вообще,как мне кажется,недостаток итальянцев-то что у них "мяса" мало очень в левой руке

И ещё,к Вам же вопрос-а инструменты новые?(на которых Ваши знакомые играют)


----------



## yadmitrii (6 Дек 2009)

Nikitos
Да, инструменты новые.
А в левой звука мало на итальянцах, скорее всего из-за кусковой планки, Да и вообще они левую первоначально рассчитывали как аккомпанимент, поэтому не особо напрягались по этому поводу, а сейчас вот работают над этим.


----------



## Nikitos (6 Дек 2009)

Опять же-хорошее у вас училище,заботится о музыкантах,инструменты покупает=)) а как же они тогда на новых инструментах умудрились голоса сломать? :unknown:


----------



## SibBayan.ru (6 Дек 2009)

На новых запросто. Между прочим одна уважаемая упомянутая здесь фирма выпускает инструменты (даже концертные), где пятка голоса синяя не от того, что сталь качественная--они её красят От этого быстро начинается коррозия, да и сама сталь белая не очень высокого качества--хрупкая. С другой стороны был у меня в настройке Юпитер с очень хорошим аккордом, от рождения 2 года--перед настройкой пришлось наклепать больше 50-ти голосов. Потом всё в норме: 2-3 голоса в год. Очень часто на новых инструментах приходится клепать голоса примерно в одном диапазоне. Просто у наклёпщика под рукой могла оказаться полоска стали такой толщины некачественная


----------



## Nikitos (6 Дек 2009)

:sarcasti: ну супер конечно!=)) кстати,о птичках,на моем "VIGNONI" на резонаторах стоят не лайки а какие-то белые пластиночки,идентичные по размеру,но не понятно из какого материала... это ,интересно,у них такая экономия,или итальянцы нашли альтернативу коже?


----------



## SibBayan.ru (6 Дек 2009)

На резонаторах? Или на голосовых планках? Если на планках--то в Европе давно вместо залоговой лайки используется пластик. В чём-то он лучше--дольше сохраняет упругость и форму, но шумнее работает. Но вообще на инструментах высокого качества пока замены лайки на альтернативу не видели (ну только на высоких голосах--пластик). Юпитер и Акко, кстати, сейчас закупает залоговую лайку в Италии (желтая такая, очень мягкая)--через год она полностью теряет свою жёсткость и повисает как сопля--приходится менять. Но в Италии эту лайку используют только с пружиной из пластика, а у нас как всегда--и так сойдёт.


----------



## yadmitrii (6 Дек 2009)

У меня на Акко как раз все время летят голоса 3 октавы.

Nikitos
Fantini не училищные, а университетские
А училище у нас бедное. 2 Юпитера , и те - старые, лет по 20.
Вот 5 лет назад Акко купили.


----------



## Dr.VIGNONI (7 Дек 2009)

Добрый вечер! (ну кому-то может утро ) в прошлой жизни я был Nikitos.со страничкой что то случилось,пришлось новую заводить... вернусь немного к теме- Да,Vit74,на голосовых планках что то вроде пластика.но хороший=))


----------



## zet10 (9 Дек 2009)

Если кого интерисует аккордеон Фантини 45/120 готово-выборный,новый,могу предложить за 5 тыс.евро.Просмотр в Москве,гарантия.


----------



## Dr.VIGNONI (9 Дек 2009)

А чего так дешево?


----------



## Jupiter (9 Дек 2009)

*Dr.VIGNONI*,
Дёшево,брат,потому что корпуса у Фантини китайские...Из выловленной в Амуре нашей ели,потерянной при сплаве...
Что интересно,некоторые Фантини через пару лет звучат намного лучше,чем новые,но ,в основной своей массе, наоборот...
Ещё из за голосов. Фирма Artiguna Voci, которая делает голоса для всех,почти ,итальянских фабрик,имеет не только голоса ручной работы,но и полуручной...Вот поэтому цена у Фантиини полных аккордеонов (отпускная) 5 штук максимум.Конечно,лучше "дружить " с Vignoni: он аккордеоны делает очень давно и очень круто(Fisart старое название).Так что для Фантини 5000 евро это нормальная цена,


----------



## zet10 (10 Дек 2009)

Дешево потому что я непосредственно являюсь в России представителем этой фабрики( и многих других итальянцев).Мое мнение что это очень реальная цена для России и если продавать инструменты по 7- 10 тыс.евро,то в скором времени у нас вообще некому будет учиться!!По поводу Китая ни кого не слушайте...инструменты чистая италия,дается гарантия 4 года,класс инструментов достойный а цена реальная(5 тыс.евро).Все инструменты у меня в наличии,так что можете посмотреть и выбрать.


----------



## Dr.VIGNONI (10 Дек 2009)

Спасибо,Николай за просвещение небольшое по поводу "VIGNONI" полностью с Вами согласен.тем более они постоянно поднимают планку качества своих инструментов(ну и цену по чуть-чуть тоже ) хоть VIGNONI тоже не в Италии корпуса производит,зато там где дешевле и очень качественно))


----------



## Jupiter (10 Дек 2009)

Ну я точно знаю,Никита,что Джанкарло Виньони корпуса начал делать из скрипичного дерева ,в Румынии..Это качество годами испытано- румынские мастера знают толк в изготовлении скрипок и подбора дерева.Я думаю,что лет так через пять все итальянские фабрики полностью перейдут на румынское дерево,отказав испанцам.Правда и сами румынские мастера могут задрать цены на изготовление корпусов.И тогда только Китай останется...


----------



## Dr.VIGNONI (10 Дек 2009)

они тогда без работы останутся :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (10 Дек 2009)

Есть аккордеон"Скандалли-Консерватория" готово-выборный,37/96,2009 г.в,.цена всего 4 тыс.евро.Сами понимаете что "Скандалли " это высший пилотаж!И хоть я занимаюсь многими итальянцами,но отдаю предпочтение именно"Скандалли"! Почему такая цена? 1) потому что нужно срочно продать.2)Гонимся не за ценой,а цель состоит именно в том что-б у наших студентов наконец то появилась возможность играть на бюджетных и классных инструментах(к примеру АККО такого плана стоит в районе 6-7 тыс.евро да еще и ждать надо).Если кому надо пишите фото вышлю.


----------



## Dr.VIGNONI (11 Дек 2009)

а скажите,какого года этот инструмент?


----------



## Akkord26 (11 Дек 2009)

а можно фото скандалли-консерватория [email protected] ? очень заинтересован


----------



## Dr.VIGNONI (11 Дек 2009)

что ещё сказать хотел... На сколько я знаю,друзья(конечно,могу и ошибаться) марки "SCANDALLI" сейчас нет... А вообще,его конечно собирали те же мастера,только у себя дома или в гараже,качество может вполне оказаться не хуже,а то и лучше его собратьев по классу.но ведь в случае "косяков" ничего и не от кого не добьешься.


----------



## Jupiter (11 Дек 2009)

*Dr.VIGNONI*,
Есть ещё Скандалли и будет оно всегда- даже вывеску не поменяли на фабрике,хоть сливание произошло.Дело в том,что инвесторы откупили только пару моделей,я этой осенью был в Италии,а на фабрику ездил мой ученик,которого я привозил на конкурс
http://www.scandalli.com
А Скандалли у Zet10 есть всегда,и только новые.И не с гаража...
Я хоть далеко от России,но в курсе музсалона Zet10-


----------



## zet10 (12 Дек 2009)

Дорогой Dr.VIGNONI,если вы обладаете не достаточной информацией,так и не высказывайте своего некомпетентного мнения."Скандалли" это одна из лучших фабрик по производству аккордеонов и баянов как в прошлом так и в нынешнем уверен и будующем временах!В гаражах собирают наверное ваши друзья,а здесь я предлагаю инструмент непосредственно с фабрики(на которой кстати работают все мои друзья) и на аккордеон дается гарантия 3 года!А так как я являюсь непосредственным представителем "Скандалли" в России,то все претензии к купленому инструменту вы можете заявить мне(за 6 лет пока не было не одной!).Я не в коем случае ни хотел вас обидеть тем более что я родом тоже из Сибири,но просил бы вас высказываться только при 100 % информации,ибо всякое некомпетентное мнение только сбивает народ с толку!На ваш вопрос по поводу года отвечаю...2009 Г., в Россию партию привезли только неделю назад!А вообще приезжайте в мой салон поиграйте,посмотрите,мы с вами познакомимся и уверен будем дружить.У меня в салоне уверен вы поймете что такое "СКАНДАЛЛИ"


----------



## Dr.VIGNONI (12 Дек 2009)

Уважаемый zet10! Давайте друзей друг друга трогать не будем... Я написал-могу ошибаться,вот как раз тот случай.прошу прощения так сказать за клевету)) По поводу Вашего приглашения... не знаю когда представится возможность посетить Ваш город.но сообщите пожалуйста адрес салона.буду рад зайти


----------



## zet10 (12 Дек 2009)

Уважаемый Dr.VIGNONI.,мой офис находится по адресу г.Москва,Старый Арбат д.25 Центральный дом актера им.Яблочкиной,мой контактный тел; 8-925-5087926,звоните,приезжайте всегда буду рад вас слышать и видеть!


----------



## Dr.VIGNONI (12 Дек 2009)

ок.спасибо :hi:


----------



## Jupiter (19 Дек 2009)

*Dr.VIGNONI*,
Кстати, для общей информации: zet10, то биш,Юрий,оказался не только "Скандалистом", а ещё и официальным представителем фирмы Vignoni в России...
И ещё: он тут писал,что "не аккордеонист",но кстати он клёво играет на аккордеоне.Да,он не аккордеонист- он всего лишь закончил РАМ им.Гнесиных как баянист,и ещё он лауреат международного конкурса...
Это я пишу к тому,что в инструментах он разбирается получше некоторых фабричных мастеров.И не будет продавать "гаражные" инструменты говоря,что они с фабрики...
Я согласен с Вадимом Карницким: не играет роль сейчас бренд: То есть бывают дерьмовыми и "Скандалли" и Бугари" и "Виньони" и Пиджини.Всё на вкус и всё относительно: кому то нравится "стеклянная" пиколка,кому-то мягкая,итальянская.Вообщем все инструменты надо смотреть и выбирать "под себя".Брэнд не играет роли.И только к одному брэнду это не относится: это Юпитер Стандарт Бариновской фабрики.Именно Стандарт.Не заказной...
Юпитер- это самый крутой инструмент...Для БАЯНИСТА!В аккордеонах я не очень,0хоть всегда хвалю Vignoni за то,что старается не сбиться на ширпотреб типа Фантини...


----------



## SibBayan.ru (19 Дек 2009)

Jupiter писал:


> .И только к одному брэнду это не относится: это Юпитер Стандарт Бариновской фабрики.Именно Стандарт.Не заказной...


После окончания консы (лет 12 кажется) на баянах играю только для проверки чего-нибудь. Но в плане ремонта и настройки--инструмента лучше Юпитера просто нет. В нём (по сравнению с другими) почти всё удобно делать, всё продумано и эргономично. По звуку и настройке--так я лучше два Юпитера настрою, чем одну Ясную поляну (мой коллега, занимающийся правой механикой, наверняка то же самое скажет по отношению ко многим инструментом в отношении замены клапанов). К тому же все "итальянские" нововведения по бесшумности механики, работе регистровой машинки и т.д.--очень несложно устанавливаются. И в каком бы виде Юпитер не доходил до мастера--его всегда можно восстановить.


----------



## Boris433 (1 Фев 2012)

Всем - добрый день! Вот здесь обсуждают: почему летят голоса? Отвечаю: от качества стали, от качества наклёпки и т. д. Я играю на баянах мастера А.Сизова, так на первом инструменте за 11 лет полетело 3 голоса всего! Второй клепали разные мастера: правую один, левую - другой, прежний. Так вот, за это время(за 4 года) на правой полетело порядка 12 голосов, на левой - ни одного! (К сожалению. у этого баяна трагическая судьба: он сгорел вместе с рестораном "Славянский Базар", где я тогда работал в русском варьете). Сейчас у меня третий баян, ему уже 17,5 лет, и полетел всего один голос! Настраивал его лет 12 назад, до сих пор приемлемо держит! Клепал первый мастер (который клепал первый баян и левую у второго).
А пятки у голосов - синие, и - никакой коррозии! Вот что значит качество!


----------



## zet10 (1 Фев 2012)

Boris433 писал:


> Я играю на баянах мастера А.Сизова, так на первом инструменте за 11 лет полетело 3 голоса всего!


Смотря что играть!Для ресторана,очень приемлимый вариант,отличная механника,хорошие тембры,с микрофоном прелесть!Для академического исполнения инструмент по словам моего учителя И.Пурица "хуже рубина" (имеется в виду именно голоса),и конечно это было высказанно в сердцах на уроке,т.к в "Партите" Золотарева нужен был потенциал Forte,а инструмент уже начинал детонировать.Могу честно тоже сказать ,что полетело за время игры на инструменте 4 голоса,а играл я на нем 14 лет(брали новым)...но выжать из него динамическую вилку,которая требовалось для исполнения нормального репертуара студента Пурица(или отличного студента РАм) было не возможно.Вобщем намучился я с ним...Хотя плюсы были очевидные!Для того времени это:
1)шикарная механника
2)Качественная сборка инструмента
3)Замечательный материал для изготовления инструмента
4)Замечательные обертоны в голосах на ломаной деке
Цена Данного инструмента на 87 год состовляла 7300 тыс.руб,а "Юпитер" стоил тогда вроде как 5500-6000 т.р.
Позже,после окончания РАМ им.Гнессиных,у меня появился "Юпитер" (в новом состоянии) тех лет с Аккордом Шикарного мастера(не буду в качестве рекламмы называть,хотя и так все знают)...Очень потом жалел я,что в студентческие годы мне не попался такой инструмент(((...За 20 лет НИ
ОДНОГО СЛОМАНОГО ГОЛОСА,потенциал от пианиссимо до фортиссимо!Это действетельно лучший представитель Русских баянов "Юпитер"
А вообще музыкант должен иметь несколько инструментов под репертуар,это не роскошь,а средство выражение музыканта...


----------



## ze_go (2 Фев 2012)

zet10 писал:


> с Аккордом Шикарного мастера(не буду в качестве рекламмы называть


небось В.Н.Васильев :biggrin:


----------

